# critique my mare, update



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

she's really cute. I love her face. She looks like she might be a tad underweight in the top pic but it might be the way she's standing. Very nice!


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

^I agree that she might be a little tad under weight but it just may be the pic as alucard had said but she is very very cute :!:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

7! she's 7 years old?! :shock: 
OMIGOD. She looks so well behaved. Have you put her in any shows yet. She looks like a little champ to me.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

I dont think she looks under weight.......But your behind the jumping movement...... :?


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

she's really pretty! she looks like she's winking in the photo, although i've never have seen a horse cliped like that before( really cool and more streamed lined)


----------



## muppet123 (Apr 29, 2007)

she is a little underweight in the piccie. she was even skinnnier when i first got her, that piccie was about a month ago, and she is looking more covered now. thankyou for saying how well behaved she looks, unfortunately pictures can be decieving :lol: i haven't done any shows yet but will keep you updated on her progress.


----------



## muppet123 (Apr 29, 2007)

if anyone else would like to critique my jumping position, please do. i can already say that my back needs to be straighter, but i do not think im behind the movement at all.
maybe i just have a big bum!!!lol :lol:


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

you don't have a big bum.I didn't mean she was under weight a lot or anything but that is really good that you got her weight under control if she was a lot skinnier as you said when you first got her.Good job and she is such a cutie


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey Muppet, cute horse 8) yea prehaps she's a little underweight but I suspect you are an intelligent lass and given a year of care and work she would be better again and as for your jumping.....yes your back needs to be straighter but you already know that so enough said there.....BUT be proud you are at the high point of the bascule (where your pony is at the moment of suspension above the jump where they are neither up or down..,.just some info for those who don't know)....Which is exactly where you should be! 8)


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

awwwww i think shes perfect and totally gawjus! x


----------



## muppet123 (Apr 29, 2007)

updated


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

she is looking really great.good job


----------

